# Uh. So. I..um..bought a Fjord.



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Yay!! Congrats, they are awesome  Lucky, lucky to get one so cheap! I would have bought her in a heartbeat too!

On a downside she is aweful skinny  and that's saying something for a Fjord since they are incredibly easy to keep


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I have nothing useful to add other than:


SQUUEEEEE! FJORD!!!
*dances on the spot*


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

She's a cutie patootie! Congrats!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

She's so cute!!! Do you know what Uff-da is? If she really is derpy you could call her that! :lol:

I found this site. It has a ton of names. I've always liked Ingrid.

Norwegian Girl Names with Meaning, Name Start A


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> On a downside she is aweful skinny  and that's saying something for a Fjord since they are incredibly easy to keep


Oh I know. We're working on fattening her up. The sad thing is..she was one of the more filled out ones. :/ 



Puddintat said:


> She's so cute!!! Do you know what Uff-da is? If she really is derpy you could call her that!


Do I know what Uff da is? :lol: That would be a cute name if I didn't say it all the time about everything. Hahaha.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Congrats on fulfilling a dream & for so little (start-up) cost. Hard to believe weanlings go for so cheap. Is she about 6-7 months old? Nice filly your friend bought, too.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats_ she sure is a cutie!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm really not sure about her age. For being as unhandled as she appears to be, she did allow us to pick up her feet (back feet required a leadrope though) and mess with her mouth. If I had had my camera, I would have taken a picture of her teeth to judge her age.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is very pretty and I would call her Wher King Onit, good Scandanavian name that, but really she looks like a Flicka to me Yeah I know it is corny, but as soon as I saw this pic











It just shouted Flicka at me


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my goodness, I wants! The little qh is cute too! Congrats, and the best of luck with her, I have to say, I'm super jealous of you and your friend! The only horses you can get that cheap here are native ponies, which are nice, but not as beautiful as the little fjord you have and your friend's foundation qh!


----------



## ruxpinsam (Jul 15, 2012)

I too like the name Ingrid. Looks like it would suit her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol my pb fjord mare's name was Bella, so they all look like Bella's to me!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I think she is absolutely adorable. 

Some good Norwegian names... How about

søt which means Sweet or

Billig, which means Cheap (since you got such a good deal) or

Prute, which means bargain (since you got such a good deal) or

Elsker, which means Love

Engel, which means, obviously, Angel


Thought you might enjoy reading 
FAQ ABOUT NORWEGIAN FJORDS - WILLOWS EDGE FARM BOTHELL, WA


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

OH MY GOD A FJORD!?!! SQUEE!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

WHAAAT..?! $15 for a young, gorgeous Fjord filly?!? 15 DOLLARS?! You don't know how jealous I am!! :lol:

Did you pick her out as your favorite of the group, or just a 'random' pick of sorts? 
That face is to die for.. I'm dying of jealousy.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

AnnaLover, they had them all penned together, but I couldn't figure out how to get to them to actually look at them. They ran them through the ring one at a time for the first few, then realized how many there were and were doing them 2 at a time. They all kind of looked the same from where we were sitting and the guy next to us said if I bought them, he'd take the other. 

So we did. He ended up getting a second Fjord later too. Since we were going to load them up before he was, he said I could have my choice of the Fjords we bought. His has a cuter face, but is smaller.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh my - she is precious and so is the dun. I thought she looked a little thin but I am sure she will plump right up with proper care. I can't wait to see pictures of her after you put some groceries and some grooming on her. I am pea green with envy...I think Fjords are darling!

I think she looks like a Sophie!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Here, I'll play the name game! I never come up with things worth using, but oh well! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Adrian
Aina
Aleksandra
Andrea
Anika (Love this one. xD)
Annelise
Caja
Camilla
Cilla
Ella (Like Ella Enchanted...So cute!!)
Elsa
Embla
Freya/Froya
Hillevi
Irene
Iris
Isabella
Jannikke
Katja (Super cute too!)
Lilly
Lena
Lovisa
Lykke
Maiken
Mari
Merit
Olivia
Rakel
Rika
Saga
Tekla
Thora
Vera
Viola


Okay that's the end of the ones I like on the list I googled. :rofl:

I think I like "Katja" the best though. She is just cute as a little pumpkin....


----------



## Barrelracer130 (Dec 30, 2010)

omg!! She is gorgeous! you are sooo lucky!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Fjords entertain me, the barn I volunteer at has 3 or 4 of them. They get so fuzzy and chunky and are actually pretty fun to ride.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

Some names of Fjord horses I've met. (Or their mothers.)

Saga = Fairytale 
Mynta
Rosa
Hilda
Stjärna = Star
Gullan
Dimma = Mist
Tova 
Irmelin
Docka = Doll
Tindra = Shimmer, glitter.
Pärla = Pearl
Blända
Gullviva
Freja
Gro
Vinga
Vanja
Tula
Sol = Sun
Ängel = Angel
Solgull
Gullvi
Locka
Habina
Dora
Trolla = Do magic.
Glimra
Doris
Majros
Trollöga
Solöga
Disa
Amorina
Vilma
Vilda

I got a lot more if you are interested.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the name Merit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

OH my! It's a darn good thing I wasn't there! I don't think I could've resisted getting one that cheap either. 

Congrats and good luck! If you decide you don't want her, you can just ship her to me :wink:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay. I've narrowed down some names I like. 

Kaja (as in Kya) and 
Dagny (dag like bag - nee). I've liked this name for a while anyway, but I'm debating on whether it'd be weird or not because the only person I know named this is a professional swimmer I graduated with.. 
Nora maybe.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I like Kaja.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Okay. I've narrowed down some names I like.
> 
> Kaja (as in Kya) and
> Dagny (dag like bag - nee). I've liked this name for a while anyway, but I'm debating on whether it'd be weird or not because the only person I know named this is a professional swimmer I graduated with..
> Nora maybe.


I like Kaja, if you really don't like my suggestion



Golden Horse said:


> She is very pretty and I would call her Wher King Onit, good Scandanavian name that,


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! Congrats! She is adorable! Look forward to more pics! Hope it works out to where you can keep her!!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

$15 :O :O :O :O I couldn't even buy a chunk of mane for that in Australia!!
Wow, I didn't realise just HOW bad the US horse market is, that is an increadibly low price, and some going for $1?? Far out :S 

She is gorgeous, very jealous as most others are


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

She's so cute and fuzzy. I like Kaja too.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

How cute congrats!!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

What a pretty girl! I would definitely get her teeth checked, she somehow screams yearling or two year old to me xD. Man, I cant wait to see her in a month or two after some great care! She'll look absolutely 100% more stunning than she does now and she is such a pretty girl already!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yesterday she was a unicorn! Her hair is so thick, that it stayed like that on its own.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She has very soft, happy, content eyes now that say, "I've found my forever home, and it's really nice!" I would _definately _consider, Engel (Angel). How fitting! I have a little Scandinavian in me, so that caught my eye. and Now it's jumping out seeing her beautiful little face


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I forgot to mention! I decided on Kaja for her name. 

She's super derpy. She doesn't really like being caught, but once you've grabbed her she just stands like, "Sigh. Okay..I'm done." 

We've only worked on leading a couple of times she's getting it pretty fast. She has a small leadrope left on her to help teach herself about pressure and release. A coworker also tied her up while we tried to wrangle that QH filly in the back (who is literally half white tail and currently a little batsh*t crazy). I expected a meltdown when I realized she was tied. Nope. She stood there the whole time, very patiently, which was fabulous for how much that other filly was running into and over her. She pulled back a couple of times, but not with much force and realized it was easier if she relaxed and just stood nicely. WOO.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Then Welcome, Kaja, and we all love you already!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I LOVE the name Tindra, meaning shimmer or glitter. She's like a diamond in the rough... going to come into her loveliness under your care. Nice suggestion, StellaIW!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Are you gonna clip her mane?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> Are you gonna clip her mane?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eventually. It will be a while when she's realized I'm really not going to kill her by walking up to her. Once I catch her, she's totally fine. It's the catching part. And we're still working on leading. When she's got leading down, we can perfect tying...and learn about clippers. 

I could hack at it with a scissors now, but I wouldn't get very far.


----------

